# Limit on turns in Vent stack?



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Not in oregon you wouldn't. The only thing they care about is the distance the vent travels either horizontally or vertically. These lengths are based on the minimum size of required vent.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

I called the building department late yesterday and talked to the plumbing inspector. It pretty much sounded like as long as we're talking about the "dry vent" space, you can have as many turns you need. No distances were mentioned... just the fact that I'm trying to tie into a 1-1/2" vent preinstalled by the builder (other than he reminded me of the warning that that vent stub is going to be full of water, so be ready when you cut into it).

In the end, I did indeed need 5 elbows to connect to the vent.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

There are also fixture unit specs as far as tying two vents together. Depending on what that vent was originally serving and what you were tying into it, you may need to upsize.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

What I'm limited to is the stub the builder supplied me with. It's 1-1/2". 

When I drilled the cap, I would say that about 1 gallon of water came out. Given that this pipe has been in place for 10 years, I would guess that this vent one way or another ties into the dry vent serving the upstairs bathroom. But that's just a guess based on the water. The pipe was labelled at "vent to roof for future bath".

In my case, this is the dry vent for a single sink and tub. When I talked to the building inspector, I told him I was stubbing for a bathroom with a sink, tub, and toilet, and that I was using 1-1/2" pipe for the sink drain and sink/tub dry vent. He didn't say I needed anything larger than the 1-1/2".


----------

